# Magic sign Jacque Vaughn



## MagicTMac (Jul 14, 2002)

Just was watching ESPN and it said the Magic signed Jacque Vaughn. I guess they know that Hudson won't be coming back.


----------



## MagicTMac (Jul 14, 2002)

Due to copyright laws, we cannot post full articles on this message board. Links, quotes and your take on the article are allowed. truebluefan


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Gabe has woman hands :laugh:


----------



## MagicTMac (Jul 14, 2002)

I like the Vaughn signing a lot. The Magic have decent depth at PG, and Armstrong finally can lower his minutes. I still hope that they sign Smush Parker though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm surprised that happened so quickly. Seems to be that Hudson is defenitely on his way out.

Doesn't seem too likely that Orlando signs Parker now. Too bad. They should dump Jerryl Sasser for a bag of potatoe chips and sign Smush.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Vaughn will be a good player for the magic. He is a floor leader, great assist man, and defend the ball well. As well as off the floor. He should play very well for your team.


----------

